# ISO recipes to use up some sauerkraut



## inchrisin (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking for recipes to use up some extra sauerkraut that I have. I've got about a pound of it left and I want to do something new. I agree it goes great with brats, reubens, and pork loin, but I want to do something different with the stuff. I've done a google search and I haven't found much in the way of recipes. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 8, 2012)

Type in sauerkraut in the vegetable section here, there's a vast array of recipes!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2012)

You could make my 

"Trust Me Sauerkraut Salad"

It's called that because you need to trust me that it's really good.  Even people who usually don't like sauerkraut say so, even kids. 

1 lg. can of sauerkraut, drained 
1 cup chopped celery
1/2  cup chopped purple onion
1 cup chopped green or red bell pepper (or combo)

Dressing:
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cider vinegar
1/4 vegetable oil 
1/2 tsp. salt

Combine kraut and veggies.  Mix dressing and toss with mixture.  Chill several hours to combine flavors and drain off some of the juice before serving ice cold.  It's especially good with grilled meats.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2012)

Some pizza places serve a kind of sweet and sour pizza made with Canadian bacon, pineapple, and sauerkraut. Sounds weird, but it actually tastes pretty good.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 8, 2012)

Bierocks, Runza or Bierock Casserole. Use sauerkraut in place of cabbage.

Bierocks | Everyday Home Cook

Bierocks Casserole - SauerkrautRecipes.com

Reuben Egg Rolls

http://www.dietzandwatson.com/recipes/appetizers/reuben-egg-roll/


----------



## Addie (Oct 8, 2012)

I like my hot dogs steamed, not grilled. I keep sauerkraut on hand just for them when I want somthing quick. I put a plate over the pan with the dog and put the kraut on it. It heats up while my the dog is steaming. I could use the zapper oven, but I like doing it on the stove.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 9, 2012)

Sauerkraut Soup!

Sauerkraut Soup with Sausage Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

My sister in law is Polish and this is her father's recipe for Bigos.

1 large jar of sauerkraut (you could use the whole pound)
2 lbs of pork with bones
1 tsp of pimento seeds
3 bay leaves
1/2 cup of dried mushrooms
1 large fried onion (Chopped)
1 tbs of tomato paste

Fry onions, add pork and brown slightly, add sauerkraut and top with water. Add all the spices, tomato paste and mushrooms. Simmer for an hour or 2. Add salt and pepper to taste. Simmer again the next day for an another 2 hours.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 9, 2012)

sauerkraut soups are delicious!  try adding pork riblets, heck, any kind of pork with bones--one chopped onion, potatoes in large pieces, salsa to taste, a liberal sprinkle of caraway seeds.  at the end, stir in a few tablespoons of duck fat and brown sugar.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

You could make Pierogi. Lots of recipes on the net and on DC.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> You could make my
> 
> "Trust Me Sauerkraut Salad"
> 
> ...



This is a great salad and it keeps quite a long time in the fridge!

How about some egg rolls using the pickled kraut in the filling!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody remember the "Sauerkraut cake" of the '60's?  It's a very good cake.
Here's the recipe and some interesting history.....

The Old Foodie: Cake Day No.5


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2012)

I love "reuben" soup. Here's a recipe similar to the one I make:

Reuben Soup ~ Heat Oven to 350

I also like making cabbage roll soup using 1/2 sauerkraut and 1/2 cabbage. I think I posted the recipe last January/February. 

We put sauerkraut on pizza.

We make open-faced sandwiches with salsa, sauerkraut, and cheese, under the broiler.

We eat sauerkraut out of the jar.

We eat sauerkraut hot and cold.

We eat sauerkraut as a side to just about anything. 

We love sauerkraut. We make our own, so have to eat it up!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Anybody remember the "Sauerkraut cake" of the '60's?  It's a very good cake.
> Here's the recipe and some interesting history.....
> 
> The Old Foodie: Cake Day No.5



My Mother tried to convince us it was coconut in the cake!


----------

